# Question about Ehein 2232



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello fellow aquascapers,

I have a question about the outlet tubing of my Eheim 2232 which I am using for my 10 gal. I have been using this filter for my tank for the past 1 month and my water is crystal clear and I am quite happy with it. But I have noticed recently that inside the green outlet pipe coming from the filter, there are multiple greenish brown spots all along the entire pipe. Does anyone know what that is? Is that a problem? Please let me know.
Thanks,
Vivek


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Kev,

I have an Eheim 2236, green tubing etc... I've always assumed it was some sort of GSA. I notice it more where the tubing comes in contact with light. I've only been running my 2236 for about 9-ish months. I did remove all hoses at about 6-7 month of running and flushed the whole tubing system with the garden hose connected with a hose barb. Cleared all the gunk out pretty well. I've heard some people run a cleaning tool through the hose with better results. Though I've not tried this.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

mysterious green substance ? you must be joking - hahahahahahhahaha - its either algae or a biofilm - and will always be there - unless you scrub it out - which i dont - hahahahahah


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanx a lot Freshwater and Surpera1. So are you guys saying that its an algae, but leave it alone for now?? I am confused now


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah - probably - you can take the pipes apart and bleach them - but in time they will return - i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi keviv,

Yes, you are correct it is probably green spot algae (GSA). You may be able to clean it out with a brush, but it usually returns. You can soak it in a 1:4 (bleach:water) solution and then brush it if it is really stubborn but be sure to thoroughly rinse and then de-chlorinate everything before reassembly and use.

Or you can learn to live with it, it's natural!


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah - just go with it - dont fight it - hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Wire loom over the tubing will keep the light out, but more importantly, it will keep you from seeing the nastys in the tubing...


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

K, thanks a lot Surpera1, Seattle_aquarist and TAB. Will leave it alone for now and try not to look at the tube too much


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Kev,

I even think that Eheim uses green tubing just for this reason. So you don't see the green algae buildup so much.  I do notice it more on my return line which is clear. I doubt there is any more buildup on the clear line, I just notice it more.

I've even toyed around with the idea of going with black tubing to keep light out. But in the time it's takin me to right this sentence I've already spent to much time worrying about it! (i.e. don't worry about it, it's just part of keeping tanks IMO)


Todd


----------



## niget2002 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is the very reason I hard line all my piping with PVC... out of sight... out of mind.


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Freshwater and Niget2002.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Cleaning the pipes is not only an aesthetic issue, dirty tubes and filter impellers greatly reduce your flow, so cleaning them up every couple months will make your filter more effective for sure.


----------

